# try this to not get sick



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

My buddy was sick as a dog a few months ago. His whole family was. His inlaws wanted to come up and he said no because they were sick. Father in law insists they come because they dont get sick so my buddy says ok. They come up and never got sick. Heres the trick. Take 6 lemons and 30 cloves of garlic. Cut ends off lemons but leave skin on. Blend them and garlic to mush with a cup of water. Put that mix and 4 cups of water in a pot. Boil it and as soon as it boils turn it off and let it cool. Then use a wire strainer thing and strain the liquid out into a juice jug and put in fridge. Take half a shot glass every day. You mightthink its a joke but dad has been sick as a dog over a week and im healthy as a grasshopper and im usually the one to get sick first. Get your wifes to make it up and give it a try. Its also supposed to clean out arteries reducing the risk of heart attack and stroke something to do with the garlic. Just so you know its about the worst stuff I have ever tasted but it beats the ass off being sick. Chase it with some honey or whiskey or beer. Whatever suits your taste.  but give it a try.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I bet it keeps vampires away as well....hear they hate garlic....might beat the flu shot that I never get


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Lol give it a try. It tastes about like corn silage whiskey pa made one time  . Buddies inlaws havent been one bit sick in 10 years.


----------

